# miracool / iron all paper



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I just finished testing miracool paper from personalizedsupplies.com . Im about 95% sure that this is the same paper that new milford photo sells as iron all. It is white on both sides, and it has little withe pieces that flake off. Just like others experienced, the paper jams up at first, but after about 15 sheets printed off, I finally got it to come out right, and got it down to a system. This stuff is a pain in the *** to print on...its finicky as hell, but the finished product is mind boggling! I cant believe that this came from a heat press. It looks/feels like it is screen printed, or dtg.

Anyway, personalizedsupplies.com is half the price of new milford, so I would reccomend that people buy it from there. Plus, Personalizedsupplies.com is easily the nicest company Ive ever bought from.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I thank you because I am using Iron all and it does cost a lot. But I love it.. But I also love money.. that stays in me pocket.. I also received test papers like this from personalized papers. Now the paper is great.. But they use boiler room sales people to call us out here. And their minimum is 100 sheets. I don't always need 100 sheets. and you have to pay for shipping. I think I will give the company that you recommended a try. Be sure to tell them they owe you a commission.. And Nicoli.. we know you meant well. you get caught up in this thing..


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

badalou said:


> I thank you because I am using Iron all and it does cost a lot. But I love it.. But I also love money.. that stays in me pocket.. I also received test papers like this from personalized papers. Now the paper is great.. But they use boiler room sales people to call us out here. And their minimum is 100 sheets. I don't always need 100 sheets. and you have to pay for shipping. I think I will give the company that you recommended a try. Be sure to tell them they owe you a commission.. And Nicoli.. we know you meant well. you get caught up in this thing..


Badalou, I started out with 25 sheets of MiraCool from www.personalizedsupplies.com. Was satisfied and willing to put up with fussiness. 

So went up to 100 sheets which brings the price down to 55-cents per sheet before shipping.

Now just made huge order including 300 sheets of MiraCool.
I also buy the Magic Mix inks and MagicJet (TransJetII) paper so the shipping is off-set. Plus, I don't have to worry about ruining paper/running out, etc.

I have never had a sales call from personalizedsupplies.com (also known as TLM Supply House)? It is a small business (which I'm happy to support) providing very personal customer service. You might want to email Cindy about this. I wonder if someone is trying to redirect business? Just a thought.

Susan


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I use Iron -All and was going back and forward deciding 
if i should buy Mira Cool.Thanks to your test i purchased 
a pack of 25 today. There are other business that use the 
same product under a different brand name. It's all from
the same maker. The only thing that changes is price, with
the exchange rate, Mira Cool i save a few bucks.


----------



## deb7019 (Aug 4, 2006)

regarding Mira Cool, you said "There are other business that use the same product under a different brand name. It's all from the same maker." Could you share the other names for this paper. I just went to order some, and TLM is out of stock and evaluating whether to carry it anymore. Guess I shouldn't have held out so long 
Thanks
Deb


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Dep,
You can order Iron-all from Milfoil .John carries the paper. I used iron-all before and decided to go back to it. Mira Cool is o.k, but i like the iron-all better. It is a little more expensive than mira cool maybe only $5,oo.
But you will be amazed by the results.Just ask Badalou he knows about the paper, also it's good stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I was talking to Cindy and she thinks it is the same paper she sell as Miracool is Iron all also. I think if there are differences it is in the batch that the manufacture of this paper has. I know from using 100 sheets of Iron All that some of the sheets seemed thicker. I had some printing issues where all of a sudden I had this real thick ink like it soaked up the ink on the paper but the next sheet was fine. go figure. Anyway I made some videos of me using the paper and my procedure from a to z.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

deb7019 said:


> regarding Mira Cool, you said "There are other business that use the same product under a different brand name. It's all from the same maker." Could you share the other names for this paper. I just went to order some, and TLM is out of stock and evaluating whether to carry it anymore. Guess I shouldn't have held out so long
> Thanks
> Deb


hey deb. i know powerful papers/visual communications sells the iron all/miracool paper under the name inkjet soft feel. they have been very good in giving me telephone tech support with this finicky paper. i now get great results with it. i was about to give up on it, but i worked through the "Bugs" and now am much happier. good luck.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

badalou said:


> I was talking to Cindy and she thinks it is the same paper she sell as Miracool is Iron all also. I think if there are differences it is in the batch that the manufacture of this paper has. I know from using 100 sheets of Iron All that some of the sheets seemed thicker. I had some printing issues where all of a sudden I had this real thick ink like it soaked up the ink on the paper but the next sheet was fine. go figure. Anyway I made some videos of me using the paper and my procedure from a to z.


Great videos Lou!!!! that is a great help. everybody should check them out if you are using that transfer paper.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

badalou said:


> IAnyway I made some videos of me using the paper and my procedure from a to z.


You can see Lou's handy video tutorials here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5286


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Good morning to all
I asked Cindy about the MiraCool paper and here is her reply. So to settle a question, it and the New Milford are the same paper. Start reading at the bottom.
God Bless You
Don
It is better to give than to receive.
The only dumb question is an unasked one.
Mineral Wells, Texas
------------------------------------------------------------------------
----- Original Message ----- 
From: TLM Supply House - Cindy 
To: 'Don Ford' 
Sent: Wednesday, September 13, 2006 11:14 PM
Subject: RE: MiraCool paper

Well, I was going to go ahead and stock it, but the vendor hasn’t returned any of my emails. In fact, New Milford owner has emailed me saying he can't get his orders either and we’ve been ordering from the same person, so neither of us are able to get it any longer.

I suspect they bugged out because they were getting too many complaints, but without getting some sort of response from him, I’m only guessing. : )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Don Ford [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, September 13, 2006 10:08 PM
To: Cindy Brown
Subject: MiraCool paper

Cindy ,

A couple of members have asked on the board about the MiraCool. Didn't you say you weren't going to stock it anymore due to it not moving well and having the curl problem? 

God Bless You
Don
It is better to give than to receive.
The only dumb question is an unasked one.
Mineral Wells, Texas


----------



## SciFiBri (Jun 9, 2006)

That will be a bit of a dissapointment for those of us who use it! But, it IS a bit tricky to use. Plan B for good paper to use? I am having a sample done of a laser printer paper, supposedly nearly self-weeding. We'll see, they are sending me a sample image to press on a new generation of paper. I'll rport what I find.
best to all


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Interesting! All the way up to the top supplier level it's going away... hmm.



SciFiBri said:


> That will be a bit of a dissapointment for those of us who use it! But, it IS a bit tricky to use. Plan B for good paper to use?


Your next best option will likely be Transjet II/Magic Jet paper. This is still an excellent paper, and on the plus side it is also very easy to use.


----------



## Savannah Dan (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe if enough of us show interest the manufacturer would continue to make it, if they are truely considering putting a hault to manufacturing it.

I love the paper. Does it have a hellacious lerning curve? You betcha! Is it a pain in the butt? Most definately. Do you hate it when you don't get the edges straightened out enough and the printer head catches on the edge of the paper and rips it, and the ink jets get all clogged up wih that white stuff, and your 6-year old hears a lot of cuss words and looks in awe as his dad does the 'I'm losing my mind' dance all around the room? I know I do.

Why do people like this pain in the butt paper. Because of the end results. Look girls, your husband is a pain in the butt, right? You love him anyway though because he is so good at mowing the grass and killing bugs, don't you? And guys, your wife is a pain in the butt too, isn't she? But you love her because she knows what shirt goes with which pair of pants, keeps you from picking your nose at red lights, and lets you skip shaving on some weekends. Tell mme, what could be better?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anyone know who the manufacturer is? I think that it is http://www.hyattis.com/front/products.html , but Im not completely sure. I have tried calling them, but they never answer their phone. I don't think that they are discontinuing it, since visual-color and a couple other companies are still selling what appears from the desciption to be the same product. In fact, I know that visual color just got an order from the company in on monday.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

That paper is not going anywhere ladies and gents. give it some time. i heard the story direct. i spoke to someone at hyatt.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

> That paper is not going anywhere ladies and gents. give it some time. i heard the story direct. i spoke to someone at hyatt.


OK, so spill it...whats the story?


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope the story is of improvments, in the jamming, the flaking. If they can get these issues dealt with, this is going to be "THE" heat press paper. IMO.
I love the finished result when it comes out right.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

It was said that they moved their production facility and it was taking more time than what was initially anticipated to get everything back up and running.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just thought I would report back that the visual-color.com soft feel paper is identicle to iron/miracool. The only difference is that they had the manufacturer prin a gray grid printed on the back.

Another company that has it is http://www.ramcoweb.com/T-SHIRT.HTM. It looks like they are out of stock now too. 

My thinking is that visual-color might have made some kind of deal with them, that they are going to be the only distributor in a certian area?


----------

